# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Häiriöinformaation parantaminen

## Murzu

Kun junat myöhästelevät, pohjautuu informaatio nykyisin kuulutuksiin ja kuulutuksiin. Ja valitettavan usein kuulutus kaikuu niin paljon tai hukkuu meteliin, ettei siitä saa mitään selvää. Lisäksi ihmiset tulevat asemille eri aikoihin, eivät juuri kuulutuksen aikaan. Samaa kuulutusta saisi hokea joka asemalla minuutin välein, jotta se palvelisi kaikkia ihmisiä. Ja nykyään tilanne on se, että hyvä jos kerran kuulutetaan.

Ihmettelen, miksei asemille voisi laittaa ns häiriöinfonäyttöjä. Häiriötilanteissa ihmisiä kiinnostaa miten kauan häiriö kestää, laiturimuutokset, mistä häiriö johtuu, jatkoyhteydet, yms. Näitä tietoja voisi olla häiriöinfonäytössä. Tarkoitan niitä litteitä sinipohjaisia näyttöjä joita on mm Tikkurilan aseman ulkoseinällä, ovat toimineet tähän asti hyvin pakkasellakin.

Esimerkiksi Helsingin asemalla häiriöinfonäyttö voisi olla 1-3 raiteilla omansa. Katoksen alla oma (iso sellainen). Elielin puolella jossain keskeisellä paikkaa. Tai sitten useampia vähän sinne ja tänne. Muilla asemilla keskeisillä junan odotuspaikoilla olisi häiriöinfonäyttö. Näin vältyttäisiin turhalta odottelulta, jos näytössä lukisi, että sähkölanka on pudonnut alas ja korjaaminen vie 2 tuntia. Tai että juna on tulessa Leppävaarassa, ja rantaradan junaliikenne on poikki. Näin ihmiset tajuaisivat välittömästi hakeutua muihin kulkuneuvoihin ilman turhaa informaation odottelua.

Myös IC2-vaunuissa sekä pendoliinoissa voitaisiin käyttää katossa olevia näyttöjä infoamiseen. Nykyään kun pendoliino jää myöhään, tulee kuulutus sen yhden kerran. Sitten väliasemilta tulevat eivät tiedä tuon taivaallista miksi juna on myöhässä, milloin saavutaan perille. Niinpä häiriötilanteissa kattonäytöissä voisi lukea myöhässäkulun syy, arvioitu saapumisaika eri asemille (päivitys JUKU:sta 1min välein), jatkoyhteydet, jne jne, mitä kaikkea ongelmaa vain voi tulla. Kaikilla olisi näin mahdollisuus saada info oman ymmärtämiskapasiteettinsa mukaan. Ilman että kuulutus tuli ja meni, ja mitähän se setä oikein siinä mumisi, kun tuo lapsilaumakin piti niin kovaa ääntä. Tottakai isommissa ongelmatilanteissa kuulutus voisi toimia lisätehosteena, varsinkin jos juna pitää tyhjentää hämeenlinnan asemalle, sähkölankojen rikkoontumisesta johtuen.

Lisäksi Helsingin raiteilla voisi olla erikoislaiturinäytöt, joissa olisi mahdollisuus kuvallisesti ilmaista jotenkin, että samalla raiteella on kaksi lähijunaa, joista toinen lähtee junaan K klo 15.10, ja toinen junaan I klo 15.14. Ettei ihmisten tarvitsisi turhaan kokeilla jokaista lukittua ovea. Ehkä parempien näyttöjen ansiosta samalta raiteelta myöhemmin lähtevää lähijunaa ei edes tarvitsisi lukita, eikä I-junaan menevien tarvitsisi värjötellä pakkasessa.

Tärkeistä asioista informoiminen ei ole sama kuin infoähky.

----------


## Jussi

Ei suurista häiriöistä tiedottaminen vaatisi edes uusia näyttöjä, vaan häiriöistä voitaisiin kertoa ihan normaaleilla laiturinäytöillä. Mutta näin ei tehdä. Viime viikon Etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen katkoksen aikana Helsingin aseman näytöt näyttivät aikataulun mukaisia junia, ja ihmiset juoksivat juniin kuullakseen hetken päästä kuulutuksen ettei mikään juna kulje mihinkään vähään aikaan. Jos tämä tieto kerrottaisiin laiturinäytöissä, kuulutuksia ei tarvittaisi lainkaan.
Koska tämä ilmeisesti ei ole mahdollista (?), voitaisiin laiturinäytöt edes laittaa pois päältä katkon ajaksi. Ja muuttaa laiturinäytöt sellaisiksi, että niihin voi poikkeustietoja syöttää.  

Jos taas näyttöihin voidaan tietoja syöttää, mutta niin ei tehdä, voitaisiin näyttöjen sisältöä hallinnoiville kertoa että junissa kulkee myös maksavia asiakkaita. Heitä kiinnostaisi tietää katkoista jotta osaavat etsiä vaihtoehtoisia kulkuneuvoja - kaikki kun eivät kulje junalla itse junamatkan takia, vaan tarkoituksena on päästä johonkin paikkaan, mieluiten ajoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei suurista häiriöistä tiedottaminen vaatisi edes uusia näyttöjä, vaan häiriöistä voitaisiin kertoa ihan normaaleilla laiturinäytöillä. Mutta näin ei tehdä. Viime viikon Etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen katkoksen aikana Helsingin aseman näytöt näyttivät aikataulun mukaisia junia, ja ihmiset juoksivat juniin kuullakseen hetken päästä kuulutuksen ettei mikään juna kulje mihinkään vähään aikaan. Jos tämä tieto kerrottaisiin laiturinäytöissä, kuulutuksia ei tarvittaisi lainkaan.


Olin eilen menossa Leppävaaraan kun sattui tuo junayksikön tulipalon aiheuttama liikennekatkos rantaradalla. Odotin junaa Huopalahden asemalla n 25 minuuttia eikä ainoatakaan kuulutusta eikä junaa tullut sinä aikana. Monitorit näyttivät vain Helsingin suunnan junien korjatut lähtöajat, ei lännen suunnan. Lopulta lähdin kävelemään koska mitään ei näyttänyt tapahtuvan. pientä skarppausta toivoisin VR:ltä tässä asiassa. 

Toiseksi ihmettelen, että miksi ihmeessä Martinlaakson radankin liikenne joudutaan katkaisemaan jos Leppävaarassa joudutaan katkomaan sähköt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Odotin junaa Huopalahden asemalla n 25 minuuttia eikä ainoatakaan kuulutusta eikä junaa tullut sinä aikana. Monitorit näyttivät vain Helsingin suunnan junien korjatut lähtöajat, ei lännen suunnan. Lopulta lähdin kävelemään koska mitään ei näyttänyt tapahtuvan. pientä skarppausta toivoisin VR:ltä tässä asiassa.


Poikkeustilanteiden kehno informaatio on jatkuva valituksen aihe eikä toki syyttä. Pohjimmiltaanhan siinä on kuitenkin kysymys vain rahasta.

Jos arvioidaan yhden kuulutuksen hoitamisen vaativan työntekijältä 1 min työaikaa ja kohtuullisena palveluna pidettäisiin kuulutuksia 5 min välein niin tästähän on jo helppo laskea, että poikkeustilanteissa tulisi pelkästään kuulutuksien hoitamista varten olla töissä yksi ihminen jokaista viittä asemaa kohden. Luonnollisesti näiden kuulutuksien hoitajien tulisi olla töissä myös silloin, kun mitään poikkeustilannetta ei ole, koska häiriö tulee usein yllätyksenä ja matkustajat haluavat tietoa heti. 

Kysymys siis kuuluukin, että kannattaako jokaista viittä asemaa kohden pitää kellon ympäri töissä yksi ihminen vain sitä varten, että kuulutukset poikkeustilanteissa sujuisivat mallikkaasti?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos arvioidaan yhden kuulutuksen hoitamisen vaativan työntekijältä 1 min työaikaa ja kohtuullisena palveluna pidettäisiin kuulutuksia 5 min välein niin tästähän on jo helppo laskea, että poikkeustilanteissa tulisi pelkästään kuulutuksien hoitamista varten olla töissä yksi ihminen jokaista viittä asemaa kohden. Luonnollisesti näiden kuulutuksien hoitajien tulisi olla töissä myös silloin, kun mitään poikkeustilannetta ei ole, koska häiriö tulee usein yllätyksenä ja matkustajat haluavat tietoa heti.


Ei varmaan tarvita 1 henkilö/5 asemaa. Riittää varmaan 1/20 asemaa. Kuulutukset voidaan muotoilla niin että sama kuulutus kelpaa koko rataosuudelle, tyyliin "A-junat Leppävaaraan kulkevat 15 minuutia aikataulustaan myöhässä". Sekin tieto on parempi kuin ei mikään. 

Olen ymärtänyt että Helsingin liikenteenohjauksen "kuuluttajat" pystyvät kuuluttamaan millle tahansa asemalle Suomessa tarvittaessa, eli silloin kun pk-seudulla ei ole mitään häiriöitä, samat kaverit voivat kuuluttaa sinne missä niitä on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Zimba

On hyvä muistaa, että häiriötilanteessa liikenteenohjaajilla on monesti kädet täynnä töitä liikennetilanteen hoitamisessa, minkä takia kuulutuksia ei yksinkertaisesti ehditä hoitaa. Poikkeustilannetiedotus parantuu huomattavasti toivon mukaan syksyllä 2008, kun RHK:n matkustajainformaatiokeskus aloittaa toimintansa (http://www.rhk.fi/?x31161=1807940). Nähtävästi tällöin työvuorossa on koko ajan henkilö, jonka ainoana tehtävänä on informoida matkustajia kuulutuksin, näyttötauluin ym. menetelmin sekä normaali- että erityisesti poikkeustilanteissa.

----------


## PNu

> Ei varmaan tarvita 1 henkilö/5 asemaa. Riittää varmaan 1/20 asemaa. Kuulutukset voidaan muotoilla niin että sama kuulutus kelpaa koko rataosuudelle, tyyliin "A-junat Leppävaaraan kulkevat 15 minuutia aikataulustaan myöhässä". Sekin tieto on parempi kuin ei mikään.


Yksikin ihminen pystyy kuuluttamaan koko Suomen, kun tyydytään sanomaan, että "kaikki junat kulkevat tänään reilusti myöhässä". 

Mielestäni kuulutuksilla on merkitystä ainoastaan edellyttäen, että ne ovat täsmällisiä ja paikkansa pitäviä. Häiriötilanteiden luonteeseen kuuluu, että jokainen juna kulkee miten sattuu ja matkan aikana jäädään lisää myöhään. Yksi A-juna saattaa olla Helsingistä lähdettäessä 15 min myöhässä mutta Leppävaarassa myöhästyminen on jotain aivan muuta. Seuraava A-juna lähtee ehkä 25 min myöhässä jne. Ja vaikka yksi ihminen pystyisikin hoitamaan 20 seisakkeen kuulutukset niin vastaavasti Helsingin ja Pasilan kaltaisilla asemilla kuulutettavaa olisi niin paljon, että täsmällisen tiedon jakamiseen tarvittaisiin varmasti useitakin henkilöitä.

----------


## Lari Nylund

En ehtinyt vielä lukemaan kaikkia kommentteja, mutta täältä löytyy lisäinfoa aiheeseen liittyen. Parempaa uutta vuotta odotellessa.

http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/7f...atiokeskus.pdf

----------


## SlaverioT

> ...Helsingin liikenteenohjauksen "kuuluttajat" pystyvät kuuluttamaan millle tahansa asemalle Suomessa tarvittaessa, eli silloin kun pk-seudulla ei ole mitään häiriöitä, samat kaverit voivat kuuluttaa sinne missä niitä on.


Kuulutusten keskittämistä Helsinkiin ei voi perustella tällä. Tälläinen järjestelmä saadaan toimimaan myös toisinpäin eli Tampereelta, Kouvolasta ja Oulusta voidaan vikatilanteessa hoitaa Helsingin kuulutuksia. 

Edellä mainitut infonäytöt ovat paras ratkaisu: Eivät juurikaan sido henkilökuntaa ja niissä informaatio on saatavilla koko ajan.

----------


## Murzu

Pettymyksen huokaus... Täälläkin kaikki vain haluavat kuuluttaa ja kuuluttaa. Useita henkilöitä tarvitaan kuuluttamiseen, kuulutukset sitoo henkilökuntaa, asemien määrät lisää kuulutustarvetta, kuulutuksia pitää tulla tasaisin välein, ei ehditä kuuluttaa kun oma työ pitää hoitaa, tarvitaan enemmän kuuluttavia ihmisiä, jne jne....

Eikö kukaan ota kantaa info-näyttöihin? Jos sellaiset olisi, edellämainitut ongelmat kuuluttamisen vaikeudesta poistuisi. Jopa 1-2 henkilöä pystyisi hoitamaan koko valtakunnan info-näytöt. Pelkästään infoamiseen erikoistuneet henkilöt. Joku voi sanoa ettei heillä ole 90% ajasta mitään hommia. Höpö höpö, heidän hommansa olisi seurata milloin on jotain infottavaa. Pienistäkin asioista voi infota, ei aina tarvitse olla sähkölangat alhaalla. Ja pienistä asioista riittää infottavaa lähes jatkuvasti.

Eli miksi mietitte kuuluttamisen ongelmia, kun minä esitin siihen ratkaisua?

----------


## Murzu

> Toiseksi ihmettelen, että miksi ihmeessä Martinlaakson radankin liikenne joudutaan katkaisemaan jos Leppävaarassa joudutaan katkomaan sähköt.


Leppävaaran kantilta sähköradan erotusjaksot sijaitsee Kilossa ja Ilmalassa. Tältä väliltä katkaistiin sähköt. Martinlaakson rata yhtyy Leppävaaran rataan Huopalahdessa, jossa on myös erotusjakso. Pohjois-Haagassa siis on ollut sähköä, mutta Huopalahdesta Ilmalaan ei. Niinpä M-junat jäivät mottiin.

----------


## Jussi

> Leppävaaran kantilta sähköradan erotusjaksot sijaitsee Kilossa ja Ilmalassa. Tältä väliltä katkaistiin sähköt. Martinlaakson rata yhtyy Leppävaaran rataan Huopalahdessa, jossa on myös erotusjakso. Pohjois-Haagassa siis on ollut sähköä, mutta Huopalahdesta Ilmalaan ei. Niinpä M-junat jäivät mottiin.


Tässä ei ole taas taidettu suunnitella kaikkea ihan loppuun asti. Käytännössähän tuo systeemi tarkoittaa sitä että kun pitää saada (syystä tai toisesta) sähköt pois Kilon kohdalta, pysähtyy myös kaikki liikenne Vantaankosken ja Leppävaaran kaupunkiradoilla. Jos erotusjakso olisi Ilmalan sijaan Huopalahden länsipuolella, M-junat ja rantaradan junat eivät riippuisi toisistaan. Eli molemmat pysähtyisivät vain jos vika olisi Pasilan ja Huopalahden välillä. 

No, kenellekään ei varmaan rataa suunnitellessa tullut mieleenkään että sähköt saatettaisiin joskus joutua katkaisemaan...  :Smile:  Eihän junissa muutenkaan ole koskaan mitään ongelmia.

----------

